# Best LG



## dragonflyfarm.wa (Dec 27, 2010)

I am getting ready soon to put my goats into a larger pasture about 1/4 of a mile away from my barn. I currently do not own a LG since my fences are very sturdy, electrified and are close to the barn. With moving them to farther pasture I am worried about coyotes, dogs and any other predator. I need a LG. I was previously thinking about a Llama or donkey but after reading the other posts about donkeys and Llamas killing baby goats I'm not sure. If I got a dog I am worried about him getting bored with our fences (we own about 13 acres). Can you help me find the right LG?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Theres someone in Winlock that raises Anatolians. Blue Rose Dairy. & I would get two for your situation.
There's also a couple breeders near Everett & someone else that does Great Pyrs in Monroe if that helps.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Dierk's breeder has a litter right now  Let me know if you like the Anatolian breed. They're in Eastern WA.


----------

